# صناعة الستايرين



## eng.xxl (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا طالبة في كلية الهندسة مطلوب مني عمل مشروع عن مادة الستايرين
لدي بعض الأسئلة بخصوص هذه الماده :​
هل هناك طرق أخرى لصناعة الستايرين من مواد أخرى غير النفط ؟​
ما هي الدول الرائدة عالميا في انتاج الستايرين ؟​
ما هي أكثر الدول اللتي تشتري هذه الماده؟​
ما هو شكل هذه الماده؟ هل هي سائلة أم ماذا؟ و ارجو بارفاق صورة لهذه المادة ان وجدت​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط وبالتوفيق ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styrene

وهذا مشروع عن الصناعة ولاتنسوني من الدعاء .......
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t219911.html


----------



## أمين نصار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكثر من أمثالك ويجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ،،،،،،،،،


----------



## عبد الرحمن الموحد (9 مايو 2014)

الستايرين مادة تشبه البلاستك انا درست طريقة بردها حيث يتم بردها بنوعين من المبارد الاول dreadnought والثاني millenicut


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 مايو 2014)

صناعة الستايرين





تعد مادة الستايرين من أهم المواد البتروكيماوية، إذ تستخدم بصفة أساسية في صناعة البولي ستايرين PS وأكرونايترايل بيوتاداين ستايرين ABS وستايرين أكرونايترايل SAN. ويعتبر البولي ستايرين من المواد البلاستيكية شديدة الأهمية، ويعتبر ثالث أهم نوع من البلاستيك من حيث الاستخدام، حيث يدخل تقريبا في كل جانب من جوانب حياتنا اليومية، فهو موجود في المنازل، المكاتب، المستشفيات، والفصول الدراسية، إذ يستخدم كمواد تغليف وتعليب، ويستخدم في صناعة أطباق الطعام التي تستخدم لمرة واحدة. 
ويدخل الستايرين أيضا في صناعة المطاط وصناعة العوازل في المباني والمنازل ولعب الأطفال، ويستخدم ABS في صناعة الكومبيوتر ويستخدم نحو 43 في المائة من الستايرين المنتج عالمياً لصناعة البولي ستايرين ونحو 15 في المائة لصناعة ABS. وأما SB Latex فيستخدم في صناعة السجاد والورق، وتصل نسبة الستايرين في هذه الصناعة إلى 6 في المائة، وتصل نسبة استخدام الستايرين في صناعة المطاط إلى 4 في المائة. 
بلغت الطاقة الإنتاجية العالمية للستايرين عام 2005م نحو 28 مليون طن، وتملك دول آسيا والمحيط الهادي نحو ثلث هذه الطاقة، وأما أوروبا الغربية وأمريكا الشمالية فتحظى كل منهما بربع الطاقة الإنتاجية العالمية والباقي يوزع على باقي دول العالم. 
ومن المتوقع أن ترتفع الطاقة العالمية إلى 33 مليون طن بحلول عام 2010م، أي أن هذه الطاقة ستزيد مليون طن سنوياً في الفترة من 2005 إلى 2010م. معظم الزيادة في هذه الطاقة يعزى للتوسعات في دول آسيا المحيط الهادي (الصين تحديداً) ودول الشرق الأوسط، حيث المشاريع الجديدة التى تم الإعلان عنها في السعودية وإيران. وستصعد هذه الطاقة إلى 42 مليون طن عام 2020م. 
والملاحظ في ظل هذه الزيادات في طاقة إنتاج الستايرين، أن طاقة كل من أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية ستبقى ثابتة عند 15 مليون طن من عام 2005م وحتى عام 2020م. أما الطاقة الاستهلاكية للستايرين فبلغت 25 مليون طن عام 2005م، ومن المتوقع أن ترتفع بحلول 2020م إلى 35 مليون طن، وتعتبر دول آسيا المحيط الهادي اللاعبين الأساسيين في زيادة الاستهلاك. 
أما الطاقة الإنتاجية العالمية للبولي الستايرين فقدرت بنحو 16 مليون طن لعام 2007م، أتت معظم هذه الطاقة من دول آسيا المحيط الهادي ثم دول أمريكا الشمالية وأوروبا. وتقاربت الطاقة الإنتاجية هذه مع الطاقة لعام 2006م ما يعني أن هذه الصناعة لا تشهد الكثير من التغيرات، بل هي صناعة مستقرة. 
تعانى صناعة الستايرين في العالم من بعض المتاعب بسبب طبيعة مادة الستايرين والمواد المنتجة منها، وبعض الخلل بين الطلب والعرض، إذ تسبب زيادة العرض إلى نشوء بعض الأوضاع غير المريحة، ما تسبب في الخسائر لصناع الستايرين، وأعقب ذلك أن أغلقت كثير من المصانع في العالم. 
فعلى سبيل المثال منذ عام 2005 أغلقت خمسة مصانع للستايرين في أوروبا كانت تنتج 13 في المائة من الإنتاج الأوروبي للستايرين، وهذا أدى إلى زيادة نسبة تشغيل المصانع القائمة من 74 إلى 91 في المائة، ما أدى إلى زيادة أرباحها وساعد على بقائها. 
وضع أسواق الستايرين غير المستقرة عادة ما يؤدى إلى كثير من الحراك ما بين الشركات بحثاً عن أوضاع مريحة للأطراف المختلفة من تقليص للنفقات وزيادة الفاعلية، فكثير ما نسمع عن إقامة شراكات استراتيجية مثل (نوفا ـ أينوس) و(داو كميكال ـ شيفرون فيليبس). 
وعن استحواذات وبيع وحدات الستايرين في الشركات البتروكيماوية الكبيرة، مثل ما تم الإعلان عنه في الفترة الأخيرة من أن "باسف" تعرض وحدة الستايرين للبيع، كل هذا يشرح لنا الوضع الديناميكي لهذه الصناعة المرتبطة ارتباطاً مباشرا بأسعار النفط والطاقة والدورات البتروكيماوية وظهور تقنيات أخرى منافسة. 
مشكلة الستايرين الرئيسة أنه يصنع من مادتين استراتيجيتين باهظتي التكلفة، وتعتبران عماد الصناعات البتروكيماوية، وهما الإيثيلين والبنزين العطري. ولإنتاج طن من الستايرين يتطلب ذلك ربع طن من الإيثيلين وثلاثة أرباع الطن من البنزين العطري. وصل سعر طن الإيثيلين في كانون الثاني (ديسمبر) 2007 نحو 1220 دولارا للطن، ووصل سعر طن البنزين العطري إلى نحو 1100 دولار للطن للفترة الزمنية نفسها، أي أن قيمة اللقائم لإنتاج طن من الستايرين تصل إلى 1130 دولارا، وإذا ما أضفنا نحو 250 دولارا كتكاليف أخرى للتصنيع والاستثمار وغيره تصبح تكلفة إنتاج طن الستايرين بين 1300 و1400 دولار للطن. 
أما أسعار الستايرين، تغير أسعاره باستمرار واستقرارها ما بين 1300 و1400 دولار للطن، ما يعطي فكرة واضحة عن أسباب المشاكل التي تواجه هذه الصناعة، والسبب الرئيس هو أنها غير مربحة لعلو تكلفة المواد الداخلة في الصناعة، وهي الإيثيلين والبنزين العطري، هذا عدا تكلفة المواد الحفازة التي تساعد على إنتاج الستايرين. كل هذا أجبر بعض منتجي الستايرين في أمريكا الشمالية أن يقدموا على عمل شراكات بغرض الحد من تفاقم أوضاعهم السيئة، فعملوا على إنشاء التحالفات، فتقلصت أعداد المنتجين الستة الكبار في أمريكا الشمالية إلى أربعة نتيجة لهذه التحالفات.


----------

